# tail feathers



## willows pack (Apr 14, 2012)

We started to see a feathered version about nine months...She had some but now it's more like a big fan...but ours is shorter hair than some others so I imagine it varies


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Libbie's started at about 4-5 months old. She's got beautiful feathers now and she's 9 months old. I've heard though that it can take up to a year or a little longer. Guess they re all different


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bella's started coming in at about 4 months.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

really depends on the bloodlines some get them really early 4-6 months some do not start or really fill out till they are older. Sparkles got hers about five months Tink started to get them around four. Boots looked like they were just coming in when I got him at a year.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Our Bella's started to grow around 5-6 months.

Mike D (Bella's dad)


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley is 5 months and just starting to get some. You can kind of see his tail in the 3rd picture here http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/124000-bentley-ky-pics-heavy.html

We were going to ask Santa for hair extensions for his tail but looks like we don't have to now


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Casper has major chest hair and good tail feathers. We're waiting on the rest. He is 16 months.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max's tail feathers began un-wrapping around 5-6 months.


----------



## Tainka (Nov 9, 2012)

Bentleysmom, It is so cute!!!!! I never saw your thread. I laughed so much  
Nice tail feather for 5 months.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Rocket's were about on par with Bentley's at 5 months. Maybe a little thicker, as his fur is THICK everywhere. But about the same length. Now, they are longer and filling in nicely...almost white and so SOFT.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

My kids are about 1 1/2 yrs now and finally have nice tails. Started growing about 5 mo but not long, just full. Now they are long and beautiful, but not near as long as some of the dogs here. Some have Beautiful long tails! Ours are long enough to look good, but not long enough to have to trim except for the length, which I trim to just touch the hock. 

Max's Dad you described it perfectly when you said Max's tail started unwrapping about 5 mo. Mine did that too and for quite a while they looked like thick lab tails. Glad when the length and weight pulled the hairs down and they Unwrapped!


----------



## Tainka (Nov 9, 2012)

This it the word I was looking for-Unwrapped  JoyLee's tail started unwrapping a few days ago. It is thick and I can see some hair hanged down, guess that's a good sign?


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

As one of unfortunate display of tail feathers...not very appealing or beautiful to look at. Dosn't help that Maggie likes chewing and biting her tail feathers and pants hairs, when home alone. Should've sent her to beauty school to train to cut hair!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla has a beautiful tail and the feathering on her back legs is great. At 13 months her front legs are starting to get feathering but her coat on the sides is patchy at best. As a red dog I don't think she will have a heavy coat and it will be very wavy, but her sides are still pretty short.


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Loki turned five months old this week & his tail is feathering up nicely.


----------

